# Seacrest's Fish Adventure(s)



## Seacrest (Jun 2, 2017)

I decided to create a journal rather than bump the introduction post I made. As mentioned prior to the creation of this thread, there were three _Betta splendens_ in our house. We traveled out of town on 6/9/17 and came home with a bundle of goodies from the mall and another fish. Ron named him Quartz to continue our theme. We intend to divide a tank into four sections and allow each fish to have 9.5 L.


----------



## Seacrest (Jun 2, 2017)

It's been a while since I was last active on the forum. :hmm:

We lost Cobalt and Quartz within the same month and it left us both devastated. I found a CT at our local Meijer to take over one side of the 38 L tank that Cobalt and Quartz were in. Bismuth was added to the other half. We moved Garnet into a spare 10 L tank as we need one more divider in order for him to join the others in the larger tank. I think ordering online is our best option since Petco never has the size that I need.


----------

